
Show HN: Elements – A game - madprops
http://elements.merkoba.com/
======
pbnjay
Needs some sort of feedback or way to predict the new prices - way too
frustrating that it's just a game of chance.

~~~
madprops
Thanks. I just changed it almost completely. Now it doesn't rely on chance,
the only randomness that occurs is the initial configuration. The rest can be
predicted and mastered with skill.

